# Opera Quiz



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

What are the OPERAS that start with "Anna" - the heroine addressing her maid?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Anna Bolena and Anna Nicole?

Guessing here.

N.


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Anna Bolena and Anna Nicole?
> 
> Guessing here.


Good guess, but these Annas hardly qualify as the maids. 

Here is a proper answer with musical samples: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xih808uko2w53in/Anna.zip

Both operas are by major opera composers.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

arbiter elegantiarum said:


> Good guess, but these Annas hardly qualify as the maids.
> 
> Here is a proper answer with musical samples: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xih808uko2w53in/Anna.zip
> 
> Both operas are by major opera composers.


Then your OP is misleading, because it implied that "Anna" was the heroine rather than the maid and Conte's answer is correct and you are wrong.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I assume it meant that "Anna" was the first word spoken - if so then I think one of them might be R. Strauss' Intermezzo.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe it's Donna Anna from Don Giovanni, though the maid is not around...


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

breakup said:


> Then your OP is misleading, because it implied that "Anna" was the heroine rather than the maid and Conte's answer is correct and you are wrong.


Maybe it is my English to blame , but *elgars ghost* got it right. Obviously, one of the operas is the Strauss' Intermezzo.

Curiously enough, there is another one.

Here is the correct answer: http://www.mediafire.com/download/xih808uko2w53in/Anna.zip


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Arbiter Elegantiarum:
You should make a long opera quiz and post it so we can try and answer the questions!!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow I never heard Intermezzo.


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Arbiter Elegantiarum:
> You should make a long opera quiz and post it so we can try and answer the questions!!


Here you are:

What is the name of the following opera by famous 19th century opera composer? The opera was premiered in 1865. After the prelude, the first words spoken is the dialogue between the lady and her maid. The complete act takes place on the board of a ship. The opera ends with a ship in the background and the ecstatic love-death scene of the main heroine.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

arbiter elegantiarum said:


> Here you are:
> 
> What is the name of the following opera by famous 19th century opera composer? The opera was premiered in 1865. After the prelude, the first words spoken is the dialogue between the lady and her maid. The complete act takes place on the board of a ship. The opera ends with a ship in the background and the ecstatic love-death scene of the main heroine.


Tristan und Isolde, by Wagner 
You should check out my new voting thread!


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Tristan und Isolde, by Wagner


No, that would be too obvious.  The first words are sung by the young sailor.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

arbiter elegantiarum said:


> No, that would be too obvious.  The first words are sung by the young sailor.


OK, I admit it. I have no clue whatsoever.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

arbiter elegantiarum said:


> Here you are:
> 
> What is the name of the following opera by famous 19th century opera composer? The opera was premiered in 1865. After the prelude, the first words spoken is the dialogue between the lady and her maid. The complete act takes place on the board of a ship. The opera ends with a ship in the background and the ecstatic love-death scene of the main heroine.


How is this _not_ Tristan und Isolde?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think our friend is referring to Meyerbeer's _L'Africaine_. The first words of the opera are indeed a dialogue between Inez and Anna, there is an act taking place on the board of a ship, and the opera ends with the departure of Vasco da Gama, and the suicide of Sélika.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, arbiter elegantiarum is truly a master of red herrings


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, arbiter elegantiarum is truly a master of red herrings


Agreed! But, now that I think about it, it makes sense...


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

schigolch said:


> I think our friend is referring to Meyerbeer's _L'Africaine_. The first words of the opera are indeed a dialogue between Inez and Anna, there is an act taking place on the board of a ship, and the opera ends with the departure of Vasco da Gama, and the suicide of Sélika.


Congratulations.  It is indeed _Vasco de Gama_ (AKA _L'Africaine_) - the last opera by Meyerbeer.

Here are the extracts from Sélika's final monologue:

_Your sweet perfume, so they say, promises fatal bliss.
Like love, it inspires us,
And, like love, it brings us death.

What heavenly harmonies!
Is it a miracle?
What splendor!
I can hardly breathe,
O transport, O delirium!

O what pure bliss, what heavenly pleasure!
O ineffable raptures, O magical moment!
O seductive ecstasy!
O heavens!_

To *ComposerOfAvantGarde* and *Queen of the Nerds*

CPO has recently issued the world premiere recording of the original version. Wholehartedly recommended by the fanatic Wagnerian as I am.

It only works when one has plenty of free time, however.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm kicking myself, because it's one of the few operas I actually know! :lol: I'd convinced myself that the 'lady' and 'main heroine' must be one and the same, which put me off the scent. Note to self: _ always read the questions properly!_


----------



## arbiter elegantiarum (Jul 5, 2015)

Recording of the world premiere production of _Vasco de Gama_ from Chemnitz can by listened here:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27bgxf_meyerbeer-vasco-de-gama-chemnitz-february-2013_music

Please note, this is a live broadcast by Deutschlandradio Kultur, not the official CPO publication as pictured above.


----------

